# Northern Colorado Mini Meet



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Mar 11, 2020)

dafox and I got together yesterday at his home for an afternoon of knives, stones and sharpening. All participants enjoyed themselves. We plan on doing it again.


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 9, 2020)

That will be a 500$ fine for all parties involved please.


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 9, 2020)

Not if they stayed six feet apart.


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 9, 2020)

lol, don't forget PPE pal...


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Apr 10, 2020)

Needless to say, all future meets are on hold, things were still pretty safe at the time that we met. I did attend a knife meet on the 14th and 15th with 120 participants. As far as I know nothing was passed there, but that was cutting it close.

My perspective on the seriousness of the pandemic has changed dramatically over the month.


----------

